# My Problem Tank



## Sphonaut (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi,

I am soon getting fed up with my 15 gallon tall tank because I am constantly dealing with green algae.

Its a 15 gallon tall tank, 2 15W FL GLO Bulbs, Heater and Aquaclear 50 filter, CO2 bottle with regulator, weekly water change
PH 6, Nitrite 0, Ammonia 0, Nitrate 0
5 Harlequin Rasbora & 1 Betta

What are you guys recommending to me?

Adrian


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Photoperiod? Fert regime? Any direct sunlight?


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi Adrian. 
Algae appears when the balance of nutrients, lighting, and carbon dioxide levels are off. This causes the algae to out compete your plants for nutrients..
You should see how much light your tank is getting a day and it should not be exposed to too much natural light. 
You should also get some fertilizers for your plants. 
Finally, if doing the above procedures slows down the growth of your algae.. Then you can get an algae eater. Japonica shrimp. Otolincus catfish etc. 
Don't ever rely on short cuts when dealing with algae. It can really bite you in the behind later on and deter you from enjoying the hobby. 
-oscar


----------



## Sphonaut (Apr 18, 2011)

No direct sunlight, 2 x 5h light on timer, no fert (because of the algae)...


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

You need some fertilizers. The plants when given the right amount of fertilizers will starting absorbing nutrients from the water column, with little or no ferts will cause the plants to not take any nutrients from the water column. This will leave all the nutrients for the algae which is the problem you see here. 
I once had black brush algae and staghorn algae at the same time. When I decided to dose ferts and adjust lighting schedule and such is when I saw the stunting of algae growth. Then I introduced algae cleanup crew to finish the rest. A great source for dry ferts here is from Charles and Patrick from Canadianaquatics. Best of luck
-oscar


----------



## aquafeet (Jan 18, 2011)

I've had very good results by keeping lighting periods to less than 4 hours stints. Apparently, it takes algae that long to start using light while other plants start using light minutes after it comes on. So maybe do two periods of 4 hours each rather than your 2 of 5 hours.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Here are a few questions that will help try to figure out where you are going wrong

1. How long have you been fish keeping?
2. How often do you feed and how much? 
3. How often do you do water changes?
4. Filtration? 
5. Do you fully understand the aquarium nitrogen cycle?
6. What dou you have for bio media and how do you clean it?
7. How often do you vacuum your gravel?

Answer these as best you can. Their is no right answer.


----------



## Sphonaut (Apr 18, 2011)

Quick up date: I am keeping fish over several years know and decided to go back to a standard 10 gallon tank. I started with a 10gallon and it worked very well, anyway all is working good now. I think the light was insufficient (to high) for the 15 gallon tall tank. The plants a growing strong and almost no algae


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

What did you do to make everything grow better?


----------



## Sphonaut (Apr 18, 2011)

Blurry... I decreased the height of the tank to a standard 10gallon tank (the light is closer to the substrate now) and I am using now ADA substrate. Overall I am really happy with my tank now. I think I did not have enough light in my old tank setup, therefore the plants struggled with growing and the algae took over. I have now 2.6w per gallon, I just use standard daylight cfls. Adrian


----------



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a 25 gallon tall. LE lighting, rich substrate. I have rich carpet growth and solid growth on the rock back wall. Your problem probably isn't lighting but lack of nutrients in the substrate. You've changed venues and you're happy so that's what counts. 
I just think that was the hurdle in your 25 tall.


----------

